# Actual Photography Contest



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopefully ,my sizes are okay... Flickr has either this size or a size that's way too big.

1.) Black and White Open








2.) Black and White Equine








3.) Color Open








4.) Color Equine








5.) Artistic Photography








6.) Still Life








7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises








8.) Digitally Evolved (special effects, etc)








9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)








10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I *think* my photos are within the size requirements...as Backinthesaddleagain said, photobucket is also making it difficult to make sure my sizes are not under or over.

1.) Black and White Open









2.) Black and White Equine









3.) Color Open









4.) Color Equine









5.) Artistic Photography









6.) Still Life









7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises









9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)









10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

As long as it doesn't stretch the board, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Will definately be entering this later, once I scan my photos onto the computer.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow lol who can compete with the first entrant, amazing photography!

1. Open B&W








2. Equine B&W








3.Color Open








4.Color Equine








5. Artistic Photography








6.Still Life









7.Landscape/sunset/sunrise









8.Digitally Evolved








9.Seasonal(fall)









10.Overall open


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope I resized them all right. For some reason I put the size in and it comes out different when I post them. 
Black & White Open:








Black & White Equine:








Color Open:








Color Equine:








Still Life:








Landscape:








Digital:








Seasonal:








Open:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

first and foremost BackInThesSaddleAgain wonderful pictures!! i really hope they arn't to big or to small! and they are in order to the list.
1.) Black and White Open
2.) Black and White Equine
3.) Color Open
4.) Color Equine
10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)
7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises
8.) Digitally Evolved (special effects, etc)
9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)
5.) Artistic Photography


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Just for a bit of fun...

1.) Black and White Open









2.) Black and White Equine









3.) Color Open









4.) Color Equine









5.) Artistic Photography









6.) Still Life










7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises









10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)









​


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I might enter if I get the good camara back in tme to take some real shots..


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

1.) Black and White Open









2.) Black and White Equine









3.) Color Open









4.) Color Equine









5.) Artistic Photography









6.) Still Life









7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises









8.) Digitally Evolved (special effects, etc)









9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)









10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)


----------



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are my pictures, hopefully all meet the requirements.


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

1. Black and White Open








2. Black and White Equine








3. color open








4. color equine








5. Artistic Photography








6. Still Life








7. Landscapes/sunrises/sunsets








8. Manipulations








9. Seasonal








10. open








This is an awesome contest! Thanks for holding it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope these are ok:

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








10.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

1.) Black and White Open

2.) Black and White Equine









3.) Color Open









4.) Color Equine









5.) Artistic Photography









6.) Still Life









7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises

8.) Digitally Evolved (special effects, etc)

9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)









10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

1.) Black and White Open









2.) Black and White Equine









3.) Color Open









4.) Color Equine









5.) Artistic Photography









6.) Still Life









7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises









8.) Digitally Evolved (special effects, etc)









9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)









10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered)


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

awh I saw this a day late. great pics, everyone!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw this late to. I agree, great pics by everyone!


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

Is anyone going to pick the winners for this contest? just curious how much longer


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, you guys are fantastic! =) I'm putting links up for mine cause I'm lazy,lol.

1.) Black and White Open

barbedwire on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

2.) Black and White Equine

blackandwhitefancy on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

3.) Color Open

DSCI0248 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

4.) Color Equine

DSC07511 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

5.) Artistic Photography

DSC05053 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

6.) Still Life

DSCI0014 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

7.) Landscapes / Sunsets / Sunrises

DSCI0093 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

8.) Digitally Evolved (special effects, etc)

(no entry)

9.) Seasonal (depicts 1 season to its fullest)

(no entry)

10.) Overall Open (anything, everything - except digitally altered) 

DSC08182 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

Oops, ignore my post < posted too late, sorry!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Are there going to be results?


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Results?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Results?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

When are the results up?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

great photos, good luck everyone


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww I'm too late. I was gonna post this for class 9 (spring)....








http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/3-7-2010145.jpg

If results haven't yet been decided, please count mine in the contest!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yet another contest without results?!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

HELLOOOO PP! Where are our results???? *poke poke*


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

if its not too late please include my photo
it can be in the catogories 3,5,6,or 9


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

One for number four.....








http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/AAA meadow may/DSC02457.jpg


----------

